# furnace keeps shutting off



## Felina (Jan 26, 2006)

Good evening,
          I have a fairly new Carrier furnace that keeps shutting it's self off.  I got home today and it was only 14 degrees in my house!  I called a repair person who replaced the ignitor and it's still not fixed.  Sometimes it will start, ignitor, blower, gas.....and then off....starts again....and then off.  Other times it just wont start at all.  Today I had to flip the breaker to get it to start.

Any ideas on what might be wrong?

Thanks,

freezing in Etobicoke


----------



## zander (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh My,
Classic flame sensor problem.
You could probably look at the fault code flashing through the blower door and match up the blinks to the chart inside the doors or it could be on the outside of the furnace.  Might be a different fault code when the furnace is locked out as opposed to when it is trying to light.
Sounds like a call back situation though.  The repair guy(HVAC service technician) should have been able to figure it out.  It should be on him to come back out and take care of the problem for free.
You say fairly new?
First winter for the peice of equiptment?
It would not be say about five years old and never had general maintenace on it would it?
Could be a bad ground.  Could be a dirty part.  Could be a bad power supply(ie. not quite 120 volts).
The original trouble shooter either did not hear you give a good expaination of the problem like you did in your post or or needs to learn how to work on furnaces with flame sensors.  It really should be on him to fix it.


----------

